# Phoenix- transportation to Cardinal game



## LAX Mom (Jan 7, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has transportation suggestions for transportation to the Cardinals game on Sunday. DS & some friends are going to fly into PHX. I've considered booking them into a airport property with a free shuttle because they'll be arriving at different times. 

What's the best way to get from the airport to the University of Phoenix Stadium? 

Plan B- There are hotels walking distance to the stadium. I'm thinking it might be easier to have them take the Super Shuttle to the hotel, then just walk to the game. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, IMHO, you have the situation pretty well mapped out.  The Cardinal Stadium is about 15 miles from the airport.  There are buses that go that route but they are not particularly easy to use when you are carrying luggage.  There are a couple of hotels on the property just north of the stadium and within easy walking distance (they may even run a shuttle).  They may also offer free shuttle service from the airport, otherwise Super Shuttle is probably your best choice.  The fare is probably $20 dollars on SS, it might be cheaper to rent a car at the airport, even though it's a popular week end, you might be able to wrangle a cheap rate (if you don't include the airport taxes).  Also, there are VERY FEW food selections in the immediate area (barring hot dogs at the game!) so a rental car might be very advantageous.  If you have any questions, please PM me.      You will have a better selection of hotels and probably get a better rate if you book them downtown and they just shuttle back and forth to the Stadium.  Also, with NO luggage, they could make a go of public transportation!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions. 

The boys are 17 & 18 and I've talked a hotel manager into letting them stay at a property near the stadium. They're too young to rent a car so I think I'll just have them take the S-Shuttle to the hotel and walk to the game. They'll have to pack some protein bars & trail mix, then make do with the restaurants in that area. It's a good group of boys and I trust them to behave. They are so excited about the game on Sunday!

Thanks again!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 8, 2010)

The area immediately north of the Cardinal Stadium is called Westgate.  Here is a link http://www.westgatecitycenter.com/   There is a Cracker Barrel across the street to the North and a Denny's about a mile south on Camelback.  Otherwise, you can peruse the link for a view of what to do at Westgate.  The jobbing.com arena is located within Westgate (home of the Phoenix Coyotes ice hockey team).  Hope it's a good game-the Stadium is very nice. If I can be of any further assistance let me know.


----------

